# Do I need a Drawer Slide Jig?



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

In the next few months I'm going to be doing a lot of projects that will require drawers (Under bed drawers, shop cabinets, Loft bed with storage ect…) Is a a drawer slide jig a good investment? If so what do you recommend? If not can you share any tips for installing them.

Thanks.


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 20, 2014)

I just successfully finished replacing the slides in my kitchen (10 drawers) with out a purchased slide jig. I just picked a point to install the fixed portion of the slides to the cabinet frame, then used spacers when mounting the drawer portion of the slide. A little math and measurement (I sketched it out first) and you're good to go.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Spacers yes, jig - no.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't waste your $$$.....# 1and 2 posters have it right…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Watch some youtube from downtoearthwoodworks. He has some good drawer install videos. No jigs, just spacers.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I make my own sets of spacers for use in the various install steps. Some are job-specific and others are kept around for permanent use.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

If you find yourself fighting gravity,

Turn the cabinet on its side and the slides will stay right where you laid them.


----------



## JJayzon1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for all of your replies. I thought buying the jig would be a waste. @Rocky thank for the video suggestion cleared up a lot of questions.


----------

